# Competitions?



## Toby Keil (Jan 24, 2008)

Does anyone know of any BBQ competitions coming up in southern Cal? Would love to attend one, meet people, learn, eat and of course have a few beers as well.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 24, 2008)

Toby, you might want to check out the California BBQ Association website and see...you can also check the KCBS site as well.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey Toby, and welcome.  Here are the ones I located on the KCBS site.

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?str=ca

Looks like Modesto CA is the only KCBS schedualed in 08.

Here is the website for the CBBQ.  http://www.cbbqa.org/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page

And here is the CBA http://old.cbbqa.org/

Hope these help.


----------



## Toby Keil (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks so much for the links Bill and sorry admin, should have placed this in the competition section. My Bad!




			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Hey Toby, and welcome.  Here are the ones I located on the KCBS site.
> 
> http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?str=ca
> 
> ...


----------



## Finney (Jan 24, 2008)

Toby,
The KCBS schedule is hardly ever up to date at this point in the year... so keep checking it.


----------



## Thom Emery (Jan 27, 2008)

We do a lot of IBCA and Unsanctioned Events out here
Come by Palm Desert next weekend and hang out with us


----------

